# Thorntons diabetic chocolate



## ukjeff27 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ate a whole bar today, couldnt remember the reason not to, but as soon as i got in i was rudely reminded.
Talk about windy miller. Lol


----------



## katie (Nov 9, 2009)

you should have had a real bar.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 9, 2009)

That's hilarious, lucky for you it was only windy pops.

My dad kindly bought my daughter a big bag of diabetic fudge !  Didn't know you could get that.  I didn't let her eat it of course so guess what, I did.   I know for a fact what diabetic food can do to you............say no more !


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 9, 2009)

The diabetic stuff used to be the bane of my existence when I worked for Thorntons. Corporate would insist on putting it in the most awkward places. It would always be old dears who would come and moan about where it was and how we always moved it. Seriously, it can't be THAT hard to find, the shop was freaking tiny!


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL jeff that made me smile , i was told to stay clear


----------



## RachelT (Nov 9, 2009)

I dunno about Jeff (i sympathise Jeff, i've weaned myself of real chocolate in favour of thorntons diabetic chocolate) but i'm scared of real chocolate...How much do i have to eat before i do something stupid to my blood sugar? The ultimate question is,  i can stop before i get to that stage? life on the chocolate wagon...
Again, you may disagree, but if you're tempted again, buy Boots, it's not nearly as nice....


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be scared of 'real' chocolate, Rachel. Try really good quality (Lindt, Divine or Green & Black's) chocolate. Dark is probably better because it has more cocoa and less sugar, which means a more intense experience for less chocolate. I personally find that Lindt Mint Intense is awesome, and actually tastes like milk chocolate to me. Can't actually stomach Cadbury's anymore, because it tastes like fat to me now!


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2009)

I love boots diabetic choccie


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 9, 2009)

Really Steff? I've never tried it myself, because the packaging scares me, because it's so clinical! Plus, like I said above, I'd rather have a piece of Lindt Mint Intense


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2009)

I agree about cadburys bekki,

and yeah its really nice the small milk choc bar is nice


----------



## RachelT (Nov 9, 2009)

Doh! Don't tempt me... It's the stopping eating bit i worry about most...that and i am supposed to be losing weight, chocolate indulgence is probably not too good for that.
Steff, my taste buds are potentially the same as the rest of me, a bit odd....it'd be a dull world if we all liked the same thing.


----------



## Steff (Nov 9, 2009)

ohh agreed all have diffirent likes/dislikes, but my unc said to me be careful with all this stuff labelled diabetic , so i always give things thorough once over


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeh you do need to be careful about the diabetic stuff.  The sweetners it contains do the same as sugar but a bit slower so they will elevate your levels somewhat but they have the added bonus of being a laxative.   I read one article once that said 'what is too much'.   It differs from person to person and one piece of chocolate could be too much for one person as compared to a whole bar for another.

However, in every diabetic magazine or charity ie DUK, JDRF they all say they do NOT recommend diabetic anything and to have the normal stuff.

My sister (not diabetic and very skinny but always on a diet) has found ginger marmalade or jam (yuk) which is purely sweetened by grape extract, there are no sweetners and no sugar, just fruit sugar, to me this has got to be the best type.


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 9, 2009)

I was told to steer clear of diabetic chocolate and that if I fancied choccy then to have a small amount of normal choccy... I do like Thorntons diabetic choccy when I have been bought it, but its not something I would go out and buy.. had a choccy urge today and got a small bag of choccy buttons.


----------



## shiv (Nov 10, 2009)

i avoid the stuff like the plague. give me some galaxy any day! unfortunately i suffer with really sensitive teeth (hot, cold, sweet) so i don't tend to eat much chocolate. which i know is a good thing, but what with DAFNE and all that


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 10, 2009)

When I was 9 I ate a whole bar of diabetic chocolate I found in the fridge.....

Well they say sh*t happens and it did.......

Off school for 2 days....


----------



## MartinX123 (Nov 10, 2009)

I tried the Thorntons diabetic turkish delight bar cos I love turkish delight and as its pure sugar I tend to stay away from the real stuff these days. Its not bad tasting & luckily i am not effected by its wind generating tendancies 
Its the only diabetic thing I have tried though as everything I have read about diabetic products says stay away.


----------



## Alzibiff (Nov 10, 2009)

Reading this thread really made me smile with nostalgia!
Haven't had any "special" stuff for many years but remember when I was about 12 or 13, driving with the rest of my family to my grandparents for the day in Blackpool.

Having spent the day at the amusement park, walking up the prom or whatever, we got back to Nanas who had prepared our tea - and for me, pudding was always a tin of Diabetic Fruit in juice - from Boots I think.

The journey home in our salmon pink Hillman Minx over the hills to North Manchester - no motorways for us in them days - was spent listening to "Sing Something Simple" on the wireless, with the car windows open because of the effects of my puddin' already alluded to in this thread. I used to protest: "It's SORBITOL" to which my dad always replied (almost) in rhyme "It's HORRI-BOL"! 

Ho humm!
Alan


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 10, 2009)

I was given a lage thorntons diabetic chocolate easter agg with ym name on with a box of diabetic chocolates inside- I was so excited I got abit carried away.....I spent most of the next 48 hours in my bathroom, as Tez said, "**** happens!"

It was a disaster!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

Diabetic chocolate will raise the blood sugars almost as much as eating regular chocolate. Even though it is "sugar free" , it still has sugar alcohol in it and a lot of carbs, and if you are diabetic, you know that carbs raise the blood sugar too. Diabetic chocolate is perfectly safe for everyone as long as you don't have any allergies to any of the ingredients. It can cause some to get a bit of diaorrhea If I eat chocolate, I just eat one or two small pieces of regular chocolate most of the timerolleyes

thats what  one woman said in answer to is "diabetic chocolate safe"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's a reprise of my poem 'Diabetic Jam' from my blog:

Ah! You?re diabetic? Well, don?t worry my dear,
We?ve got all sorts of goodies that are suitable here!
There?s diabetic chocolate and diabetic cake,
And diabetic jam ? took me ages to make!

And diabetic sweets in all sorts of flavours ?
For someone like you they?re heavenly saviours!
So don?t feel deprived, they?re especially for you!
I?ve heard sugar would kill you ? is that really true?

Now you might find the sweeteners are rather emetic,
But you?ll just have to suffer since you?re diabetic?
I should also mention they cost twice the price
Of ordinary sweet stuff, but don?t taste as nice?

What?s that? You?re declining? Well how can that be?
But you can't eat normally, like people like me!
You can? Well, my goodness, I?ve learned something new!
My business is finished, and no thanks to you!


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 10, 2009)

I have memories of Boots Diabetic Chocolate from the late 60s - awful stuff. And everybody kept buying me it for Christmas! The Belgiums, Germans and Swiss seem far better at producing it. It tastes far better but the glucose content seems higher. A few years ago I was in Germany and found that quite a few independent cafes sold diabetic and gluten free cakes - the diabetic plum cake was wonderful. Mind you we have quite a few chains here and I do not think they are into small volume sales.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 10, 2009)

*Swiss chocolate*

Swiss chocolate is a particular favourite of mine. My great uncle, married to my grandfather's twin sister, was Swiss and always brough Swiss chocolate when he visited. Dad always gave us money to buy chocolate for the family at the Swiss Centre in Leicester Square when anyone went to London. Switzerland was the first overseas country I visited, aged 4 years, although we passed through France by train on the way - my parents were leading a youth holiday, so obviously brought my yougner sister and me - and we visited a few chocolate factories, but because we were so young, we stayed in the creche, where we played with all nationalities of children and ate a few bits of chocolate! Even then, long before I had diabetes, I always enjoyed small amounts of good chocolate, spread out over many days.


----------



## ukjeff27 (Nov 10, 2009)

Still trumping! 



i wont be doing THAT again.


----------



## ukjeff27 (Nov 10, 2009)

Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttt


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttt



Ooh! Jeff! Can't you do that outside please?


----------



## falcon123 (Nov 11, 2009)

With all the talk of Thorntons? diabetic chocolate I realised I had never tried it. As there is a Thorntons a few hundred yards from where I work I decided to go and buy sum. Although it was not hidden away it was on the lowest shelf; rather awkward as my leg is still not 100%. I brought the dark chocolate bar and a bag of fruit drops. During the afternoon I ate about a third of the bar and sucked three fruit drops for my ongoing tickle. Neither particularly appealed ? I prefer more cocoa in my chocolate. In fact Green and Blacks has less carbohydrate (but more fat!). On the way home my stomach started rumbling and it was straight in the front door and up the stairs. ExLax could not have been more effective! As a result I cut back my Neutral insulin and ate minimally but did manage a bacon sandwich an hour ago. Never again!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> With all the talk of Thorntons? diabetic chocolate I realised I had never tried it. As there is a Thorntons a few hundred yards from where I work I decided to go and buy sum. Although it was not hidden away it was on the lowest shelf; rather awkward as my leg is still not 100%. I brought the dark chocolate bar and a bag of fruit drops. During the afternoon I ate about a third of the bar and sucked three fruit drops for my ongoing tickle. Neither particularly appealed ? I prefer more cocoa in my chocolate. In fact Green and Blacks has less carbohydrate (but more fat!). On the way home my stomach started rumbling and it was straight in the front door and up the stairs. ExLax could not have been more effective! As a result I cut back my Neutral insulin and ate minimally but did manage a bacon sandwich an hour ago. Never again!



I bought some diabetic stuff in the early days after diagnosis as I really thought you couldn't eat the ordinary stuff. Stopped as soon as I did find out and saved a lot of money and bowel misery in the process!

Falcon, can I ask how you broke your femur? Mine snapped of its own accord at mile 23 of the Stockholm Marathon! That was 5 years ago now, but I still get the occasional problem.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 11, 2009)

Thorntons sponsored me once - money donation and some mis-shaped toffees, if I remember right - when I asked for help to fund a youth expedition to Greenland in 1983, long before I had diabetes - all eaten long before I left UK! I still like their products, but would never touch diabetic products.


----------



## apdouglas (Nov 11, 2009)

Just out of interest, does anyone know whether low carb chocolate is just basically the same as diabetic chocolate i.e. no added sugar with the same ?after affects??

I have just ordered some from the low carb megatstore and really hope I haven't wasted my money.  I only bought it because the misses and I are in charge of making desserts for Christmas day this year and we were going to make a Yule log with low carb choc.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that low sugar polos have the same effect - we call them poolos


----------



## williammcd (Nov 11, 2009)

its better if you stay away from diabetic chocs they can cause severe bowel problems by attacking your nerve ends in the bowel, got told this by a specialist after i was told my meds for diabetes cause me to have IBS ,he told me under no circumstances was i to eat diabetic chocs or diabetic foods,
if you feel like some chocs eat the small finger galaxy bars they are 13g of sugar and dont cause a large hit on your tests ,that does`nt mean you can pig out though eat in moderation


----------



## Sugarmouse (Nov 11, 2009)

*Sugar-free polos*



rachelha said:


> I know that low sugar polos have the same effect - we call them poolos



I wish I had seen this thread before I bought a multipack of sugar-free polos yesterday! I haven't tried them in years! 

I thought I would freshen my breath before a meeting with my manager this morning - so took 2 polos. And I am just glad it was a very short meeting....!!

Can I sell s/f polos on Ebay?!!

Sugarmouse


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 11, 2009)

I remember being told by the nurse at the doctors in this order..

1. Your HbA1c is 7.6... congratulations, you're diabetic... (true)
2. Don't buy diabetic anything...

Then the lecture began....

When I gave up the fags I would get through about 2/3rds of a packet of regular full sugar extra strong spearmints a day with no ill effects.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2009)

brightontez said:


> When I gave up the fags I would get through about 2/3rds of a packet of regular full sugar extra strong spearmints a day with no ill effects.



Oh yeah, been there, done that. In my case it was Trebor Extra Strong. Yikes! I just realised, that was almost 30 years ago.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 11, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Oh yeah, been there, done that. In my case it was Trebor Extra Strong. Yikes! I just realised, that was almost 30 years ago.



Gosh I used to eat the boxes of Maltesers not sugar free and I put on 3 stone when I gave up smoking 5 years ago.   Not good.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 11, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Oh yeah, been there, done that. In my case it was Trebor Extra Strong. Yikes! I just realised, that was almost 30 years ago.



So I've got 29 and 3/4 years to catch up on you....


----------



## twinnie (Nov 11, 2009)

diabetic chocolate is minging i rather do without  i got a big fancy box for christmas last year and is unopen still sitting on top off my wardrobe 
i find when i eat special diabetic foods i am running to the toilet


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2009)

brightontez said:


> So I've got 29 and 3/4 years to catch up on you....



Don't worry, the craving goes away.... eventually.

It took me a while to get over it, this was in the bad old days before the advent of Nicorette and smoking bans. Your only options were cold turkey, acupuncture or hypnotism. I was sharing an office with a chain smoker too, you couldn't see your hand in front of your nose for the pea-soup fog in that room. Ah those were the days.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Don't worry, the craving goes away.... eventually.
> 
> It took me a while to get over it, this was in the bad old days before the advent of Nicorette and smoking bans. Your only options were cold turkey, acupuncture or hypnotism. I was sharing an office with a chain smoker too, you couldn't see your hand in front of your nose for the pea-soup fog in that room. Ah those were the days.



15 years for me in January. I'd tried the patches, but they just made me more addicted. The full strength patches made me high as a kite, having lurid dreams and sleeping about two hours a night - once I moved onto the lower strength patches I just started smoking again to supplement my fix! Finally gave up with Allen Carr's 'Easy Way to stop smoking'. It was so successful that I persuaded everyone in my workplace to stop too - including their OHs, MILs etc.

It took me three months to stop wanting them, and two years before I stopped walking behind smokers in the street to get some passive smoke! Now I can tell if a smoker has walked down the street within the last few days and can't stand it!

It was trebor extra strong for me too!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It took me three months to stop wanting them, and two years before I stopped walking behind smokers in the street to get some passive smoke! Now I can tell if a smoker has walked down the street within the last few days and can't stand it!



I'm the same. I can smell a smoker at a hundred paces with the wind against me. Makes me feel sick these days, but back then I hated going to the pub or on the bus because everybody was puffing away like crazy and I'd want one too.


----------

